# First score



## Alabama938 (Feb 25, 2021)

Had a jar full of “gold flakes” mixed with some nuggets from when I was a kid...used Acid Peroxide to dissolve away fake stuff and this remains! You guys think the sediment is silver chloride?


----------



## Martijn (Feb 25, 2021)

How did you apply the acid peroxide? You may have dissolved your gold if you added a lot of hydrogen peroxide.
Brown sediment may be cemented gold. 
Martijn.


----------



## Martijn (Feb 25, 2021)

Test the filtered solution with stannous chloride or by putting a piece of copper in it to see if any precious metals have dissolved.


----------



## Alabama938 (Feb 25, 2021)

I used very little 3%peroxide, grocery store as sreetips calls it, nothing cemented out of the solution so far on copper.


----------



## teriobost (Dec 6, 2021)

If you are following Sreetips and you are worried about silver chloride, I recommend watching his video on processing silver chloride. Treat everything like it is silver. Then treat with AR and precipitate gold with SMB. Use copper to cement silver... if that's an option.


----------

